# lost my hunting buddy tonight



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Dont know why I am posting this but I had to put down my GSP tonight. she was 15 and one of the best pointing dogs I have ever had the pleasure to walk behind. I had her on everything from woodcock to geese and all birds inbetween, she has even pointed a turkey, not sure who jumped more when it flushed me or her... first time I have ever had to do something like this. she is in a better place and I have over a thousand retrieves of memories to think about. she will be missed :sad:

Thanks for listening.. Dave


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Seems they are never here long enough............
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

My 10 year old GSP is slowing down. I know her day is coming. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hang in there and remember the days the two of you had!


Tom


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that D&D.

Mark


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

D&D,

So sorry to hear of your loss, it is hard I know I have lost a few myself and they become like your kids. But like you said she is in a better place and no more sufferering. Thanks for sharing and I know it is very hard.

OT


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

It's always hard when that time comes! Sounds like she had a great life!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that Dave.Never an easy thing to do :sad:


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't remember what book I read it in, but it was a great quote about life with a great gun dog;

...time bestows the gift, and steals it in the process.

Sorry for you loss. He's in that big bird cover in the sky, waiting on you.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss, hang in there.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry for you loss. I've had to put two dogs down in the last year it sucks. The pups have helped alot.

Griff


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

One of mine will be put down the last week of Jan. Not looking forward to it. Have to wait till the wife goes away on business to do it... Not Good


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear, there is no bond like the one between a man and his dog.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

That is the worst part of owning a dog. Sorry for your loss Dave

Dale H


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Dave. 15 years is a long time to create a lot of great memories.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry about the loss of your hunting partner. I had a Golden Ret named Champ. He was a great hunting dog! He loved to hunt Phesants. I have been without Champ for over 25 years now. But I still often think, I would do whatever I could just to have half an hour with him today...
He was a great dog that is still very much missed......
Champ had 168 birds taken over him in his lifetime, and all but 1 were brought back to my hand. ( He found the 1 bird in a pine tree and could not climb high enough in the tree to get the bird) Rest in peace buddy...


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about your loss, it's never an easy thing to do, but it is the right thing.

Like you said, you've made a thousand memories, be thankful for all the great years you had together, and go shoot some birds for her!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss :sad:

Never forget all the good times you shared.


----------



## timberdudel (Mar 14, 2006)

really sorry for your loss i totally understand what your going thru.i lost my freind of 19 years 2 weeks ago i came home to find her in the pen deseced she was a beagle and what a beagle she was .it was really hard to pick her up and put her in a hole but she is chasing bunnys someplace i know my thoughts are with ya bro


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sounds like she had a fantastic life. Putting your dog down is one of the hardest decisions to make, but one of your biggest responsibilities, and it is never easy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i had to put my lab down 2 years ago halloween night.. hardest night ive had to go through in a long time. best darn dog i ever had. still have not replaced him. he was 14. my best friend. never forget those good dogs. i know what your going through my friend. :sad:


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

sorry to hear, had a few like that myself, lots of great memories


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, just went thru the same thing with my 15 year old couple months ago. thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Dave! My sympathies to you and yours!

John


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss Dave, you have a lot of good memories to share for years to come.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

My condolences on the loss your buddy .

We can all relate to suffering through the loss of a faithful companion.

Take Care


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dave,

Sorry to hear about that buddy... Its hard to do, but sometimes its the best for the dog.. Dont make it any easier.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. No words can explaine the hole that is made when a dog moves on to the happy hunting grounds. I have been in your shoes, and I pray I don't have to walk in them again for a few more years. I had to have my 17 year old Lab put down 6 months almost to the date after my dad passed away. I have a female GSP who will be 12, and a male thats going on 2. Just keep your chin up, and keep the memories close to your heart. Time will heal.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that guys. We have a springer that is getting close ... gonna be a tough day.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

well I figured out why I posted this... You all have helped and the words are very much appreciated. its nice to know that all my trapping friends are just that. this is a great group of guys and gals. and David and I are both glad we found this great sport of trapping and this forum. 
Thanks everyone 
Dave


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

D&D said:


> Dont know why I am posting this but I had to put down my GSP tonight.
> 
> Thanks for listening.. Dave


I'm not exactly sure why I'm posting this now, because there's been countless threads on this before, throughout the years. I rarely even click on 'em anymore. 

Here's my question though,,, does posting about it help with the grieving at all? I can barely get through other peoples posts without shedding a tear, I flat out bawled when I heard Cody was gone (he was my labs dad). My time is coming soon, and I don't think I'll be able to do it.


----------



## bent barrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Never easy to do. I still grieve over my Golden Retiever. Best friend for 15 1/2 yrs. Been gone for 7 yrs. Awesome bird hunter. Hang on to those memories. There`s a reason Dog spelled backwards is God.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I cried uncontrollably when I put down Sammy and I haven't gotten a new dog yet. That was 2 years ago. A close childhood friend of mine shot himself last summer and it barely registered in comparison.

Maybe that's being overly sentimental and inappropriate, but dogs are innocent--they only want love (and food). It's hard not to be attached to such wonderful animals.

My condolences.


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, did the same as griff in nov.lost my 15 year old lab. prayers sent/you will meet again.


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry about your loss..Nothing better then a DOG, NOTHING !!


----------

